# pocket money how old and how much?



## smelly07

My eldest is 7 years old and we have never given her pocket money, my neighbours children apparently get from £5-£10 a week pocket money and their ages range from 7-10 years old. 

I was just wondering what peoples thoughts are on pocket money and how old are and how much do you give your children? x


----------



## onemorebabe

I give my children $1 pr week IF they have kept the room clean h=and helped around the house.. They have to earn money I don't ever want them to feel intitled to money.. You get what you earn.. IMO


----------



## sevenofnine

When I was little (around 5), I remember getting a couple dollars a week (US) if I kept my room clean, etc.


----------



## FeistyFemme

I appreciate this



onemorebabe said:
 

> I give my children $1 pr week IF they have kept the room clean h=and helped around the house.. They have to earn money I don't ever want them to feel intitled to money.. You get what you earn.. IMO


----------



## FeistyFemme

I have a five years old, never have given any pocket money.


----------



## JASMAK

$20 month, each (not K yet). It has nothing to do with maintaining the home. Keeping their rooms clean, putting laundry away, tidying, putting dishes into sink, making their own breakfast and general helping out....it is just what we do in this house...as a family. If they want to earn money (more) they can do 'chores' such as weeding or mowing the lawn. Allowance is just the $20 each/mth, to spend how they please...and nothing attached to it.


----------



## nugget80

At 7i used to give girls a pound a week if they kept their room tidy but after a few months they didn't bother as they never really went anywhere to spend the money (holidays and days out they would get given cash from other family members!) now at 10 & 11 we are considering pocket money again as they now go to shops and town by themselves... We are looking at £20 a month but in return they will need to keep their room tidy, help with chores and stop bickering with each other!


----------



## smelly07

hmmmm thanks girls ....i agree with Jasmak, in respect that i would like my daughters to help out without expecting anything in return and to want to help out etc 

i also understand the work for your money aspect BUT not until they are legally allowed to work i.e once able they can work a saturday job to earn money not expect money from us. 

I may give out holiday pocket money...... when my eldest daughter is off school for half terms and currently this 6 week summer break i will give her X amount of money to spend as she wishes,(£5 a week possibly) i'm not totally sure she needs pocket money every week/month throughout the whole year right now. x


----------



## sabby52

Dec is only 4 so he only gets £5 a week, no strings attached, just money for him to save or buy a magazine if he wants, at the minute he is saving it all for his holidays and is doing pretty well, he has saved £150 so far :) 

Dan is 14 and gets £15-£20 a week, £10 has no strings attached that is just his money to do as he pleases, the other £5-£10 depends on how clean he keeps his room (which he usually does pretty well). He is doing the same as Dec and is saving £10 a week for his holidays.


----------



## suzib76

Leah is 11 and i give her £20 a week, transferred directly into her bank account

she has a debit card and is free to do what she wants with her money, she buys her clothes and anything else she wants with it

i hardly buy her clothes now, although the last time we went into town i bought her about 5 or 6 tops 

i pay for all of her school uniform, shoes, haircuts, toiletries, mobile phone contract and anything she needs for her 2 ponies


----------



## Jkelmum

Lily is 3 doesnt get any yet
ethan aged 5 gets £3 a wk
katie who is 12 gets £10 a wk
Jake is 16 and hasnt had pocket money since being 14 as he as had his own jobs like paper round and pot washing


----------



## Elizabeth Ida

Kai just turned 7. He doesn't get pocket money. Every now and then we give him money, or if we're out and he wants something we'll see what he's already gotten recently and either buy it for him or tell him to put it back. That's the way it happened for his daddy, and it worked out quite well, so he has always done the same for his son. We also put £5 in an account for him p/w for when he's older for college or whatever. His dad has done that since he was.. a year, year and a half maybe x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine are 6 & 8 and get £5 a week but tbh they hardly ever spend it lol


----------



## going_crazy

We used to do pocket money of £5 each per week, but they never got the chance to spend it, so instead we now pay the money direct into their savings and they know that if they want anything in particular then they can ask to get it out of their savings x


----------



## RachA

I think it depends on what you expect them to do with it. At 5 i wouldn't expect Daniel to be buying his own clothes etc therefore i don't see the need to give him much at all.

Up until recently we haven't given him anything - if he asked for a magazine then we'd sometimes buy one for him etc. Or sweets etc.
I deliver our local free paper and just recently (mainly because of the school holidays) Daniel has come with me while i've done then. In order to keep him interested (i am out for about 1 1/2 - 2 hours walking round doing them) we decided that he could have 5p per paper he delivered. He usually only does about 10 and therefore he gets 50p 'pocket money' a week. Having said that this week he didn't help as OH did the papers, therefore he didn't get any money this week. My idea is that by the time he is 13 he will do the whole round and therefore has his own little job.


----------



## verona

Joel is 4 and he doesn't get pocket money. I never really got pocket money whilst growing up, my Mam would give me 50p a day to go to the shop with her lol.


----------



## amy19604

dd is 8 and doesn't really get pocket money as such, sometimes we'll give her a couple of pound to spend at the shop but we buy what she wants really, magazine, ice cream, the odd small toy, because at this age i don't think they need money. we pay for her horse riding and anything else too. she has to help out round the house though.
ds is 12 and he gets £5 a week, and can earn more by doing jobs round the house/garden. he wants a new xbox game which will be £40 when it comes out so he's been helping dh sort out the garden and has been working really hard so we feel he deserves it. but he has to buy his own phone credit, and anything he wants like going up town/to the cinema, and if he wants something like an xbox game when its not his birthday or xmas he has to save his money up for it. we still buy his clothes etc and anything to do with school and football (he plays for a team) 
We think it's important to teach them that you don't get money for nothing, and about saving up for things you want


----------



## marley2580

Mine don't get any. I already pay for all their classes, food, clothes etc. Once they're older, if they ask I'll give them some. But they'll then need to use it to pay for their classes etc. I ain't made of money lol


----------



## purpleshark

I use a star chart system, if DD (who is 6) does all of the things on there (things like listening, tidying up after herself etc - goals i want her to reach, if she's not been too good at something like cleaning her teeth that goes on there too.) if she gets a star for them things then she gets £2 at the end of the week. We also do an extra job chart, its just a tally chart and if she does an extra job for me in the week, she gets an extra 50p for each one.


----------



## purpleshark

The chart i use is an app on my phone, called iRewardChart - its great and you can add and take away things on it.


----------



## MileyMamma

To my daughter a few different pennies are the world to her, so she hardly gets anything given to her, but I do buy her different things like magazines and small toys if she is well behaved does well on her star chart, she is 5.


----------



## Bellatrix14

I give Isaiah about £3 a week and he can spend it or save it! :)


----------



## Mother of 4

I buy everything my children need. I do not reward them with money. They receive money on occasion from a relative as a birthday present but I do not hand them money. They are expected to keep their rooms picked up and they all have chores but we work together as a family. The things they do for chores are things they will need to know how to do when they are out on their own and have their own home :)


----------



## evewidow

Mine get up to £5 a week each ( 6 and 4) but only if they have helped ot with things , we are trying to teach them that money is earnt . So when they keep asking for things and we say daddy has to go to work a long time to afford that they sort of understand the principle. If they have been good all week and done something to help they get the £5 , if they have been naughty or whatever it gets adjusted accordingly.

That may sound mean but they get A LOT of money each week for nothing too . They got to Football 3 times a week , swimming once a week , science club and karate . All of which costs me just over £50 a week and that is all stuff they want to do not that i have sent them too


----------



## Pensivedore

We don't give pocket money as such- what do they need it for? We pay for their clothes, their days out, we buy them food, occasional treats and toys. Nothing they need to buy. 

When they are 15/16- they will get the money that we spend on each of them each month for them to spend how they want but they will be expected to buy everything themselves-clothes, video games, trips out, trains to school etc. 

We do give the odd £1 or so when they have been well behaved and helped tidy up. 

They usually get a couple of £s each of my Dad when he is here too.


----------



## kerrie24

My grandma gives my 3 £10 between them which goes into their money boxes,I dont give them a set amount but they get taken out,sweets/treats bought all the time and if they want something pricey they either save up or wait till birthday or christmas.Currently they each have £50+ in their pots so it seems they save their own money and spend mine lol


----------

